# new member



## Don Vito (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

Im from aus, have been training for 2 years now gained around 35lbs in the process. Currently weigh 170 and 20years of age. Like to gain some quality info and hopefully give some back.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2007)

Don Vito welcome to IM!


----------

